# Puppy scared of other dogs.



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I have been bringing my puppy on short walks for a little more than 4 months. Whenever we go on a walk we see atleast 1 -2 others dogs. Dory screams and is terrified of them! Is this just a phase? Will she grow out of it? Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Yes, that is just a phase. The first phase that is. The second phase would be barking at other dogs. The third would be barking at any being passing by. Will she grow out of it? Not by herself she won't. Obedience training and socialization is in order.

Be worry when she starts screaming when she sees other human.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Yes, that is just a phase. The first phase that is. The second phase would be barking at other dogs. The third would be barking at any being passing by. Will she grow out of it? Not by herself she won't. Obedience training and socialization is in order.
> 
> Be worry when she starts screaming when she sees other human.


Oh goodie! I'm glad it's just a phase! Thank you!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Yep they will go thru phases but obedience training will help with this.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She needs to meet nice, friendly dogs who convince her that dogs are a Good Thing - otherwise, as Joelly says, the fearfulness is likely to develop into aggression ("You scare me, I will bark, and even bite, to make you keep away!"). 

Ask around to find people who have friendly dogs, ask people you meet out walking if their dogs are good with pups (and watch the dog's reactions carefully yourself), and when you find a dog with a rock solid temperament chat for a bit with the owner, with both dogs on lead. Let your puppy choose whether to hide behind you or to approach the other dog - ignore fearfulness, but praise and reward polite greetings. It can help enormously to walk her in the company of another confident, well socialised dog, who can model appropriate behaviour. Don't force her, don't let her be frightened, but do try and give her lots of opportunities for safe, happy interactions with other dogs.


----------



## mydogdory (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks! I will do this!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

A puppy class would be a great idea - I always take my pups to classes, even though I don't need any help teaching them to walk on a lead or commands, but simply for the socialization, and learning to do things and focus on me with distractions and other dogs around!


----------

